# 2011 Big Bear front differential issues



## bigbearbaker (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a 2011 big bear I broke my front right stock cv outer joint. I purchased a set of new chromoly front axles. When I installed the right side axle I noticed the axle didn't spin freely like the one on the left side. I lifted the bike completely off the ground and put it in 1st gear to my surprise in 2wd my front right axle is turning. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this? Does it have something to do with the servo motor or is it something inside the differential? Thanks


----------

